# Family Worship for a Complete Newbie



## DCAF (May 10, 2015)

I'm getting married in a few weeks. My fiance and I both want to start doing daily family worship once we marry. The problem is, we don't really know where to start. We had devotions as children but they were irregular and in fits and starts. Can someone give me a brief explanation of family worship from a Reformed perspective and how to go about it?

Currently we do the following things outside our normal church/bible study schedule:

Me: When I wake up, I briefly pray and then read from the PCUSA lectionary for that day. I choose a passage from the lectionary and meditate on it for a few minutes before I start my day.

Wife to be: When she wakes up, she reads her Bible (on one of those read the Bible in a year plans) and prays immediately before bed.

We also do a study the Bible together once a week, going over a few verses and discussing them. We're in the middle of Galatians right now. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (May 10, 2015)

For family worship, I'd recommend praying, reading Scripture, discussing what man is to believe concerning God and what duty He requires of man, singing a psalm or two, and then praying.


----------



## Douglas P. (May 10, 2015)

A Neglected Grace: Family Worship in the Christian Home: Jason Helopoulos, Kevin DeYoung: 9781781912034: Amazon.com: Books 

This would be a great place to start for ideas and encouragement.


----------



## TylerRay (May 10, 2015)

A prayer, a chapter of scripture (read all the way through together from Genesis 1), a Psalm (sung), and a catechism question make for a steady diet.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2015)

Our church prints a page in the weekly bulletin to encourage family worship based upon that week's scripture reading and sermon. It seems to focus more on families with children

Opening song (from that week's service)
Scripture reading from the service
Discussion Questions 
Monthly scripture memory
Prayer (Lord's Prayer)


----------



## Andres (May 11, 2015)

Family worship should model corporate worship in that it would include time of praise, prayer, and Scripture reading. Allow God's Word to be foundational to your time of family worship. Our own example is open with the singing of a Psalm or two, then I read a passage of Scripture, then I briefly exhort/comment on the passage, and lastly we close in prayer. In total, we generally try to stay under 20 mins since our family worship includes a three year old. If it's just you and your wife, then certainly you'd have the option for a longer time, but also start out slowly. It's more important to be consistent than to try to be exhaustive. For example, I think consistent daily family worship of 15 mins would be more beneficial than hour long family worship sessions only twice a week. 
Lastly, I commend you and your fiancee on your personal devotion/worship times, but don't confuse those for family worship. Blessings on your new marriage as you seek after Him!


----------



## Hamalas (May 11, 2015)

I've found Dr. Beeke very helpful in getting at the nuts and bolts of this issue. This talk would be a good place to start: Leading Family Worship | Desiring God


----------



## Abeard (May 11, 2015)

I agree with Andrew that consistency is more important than how long your family worship is. Also enjoy this great gift God has given us! I can testify that family worship has been one of the best things for my marriage.


----------

